# Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt



## Vespabesitzer (3. Feb. 2009)

ebbi schrieb:


> hab ich doch, schau mal in meine alben.



  upps,... innerhalb von einem Tag wieder gelöscht ??

ich seh nix,..


----------



## ebbi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

 vespabesitzer,

wenn du meine alben sehen willst, dann schau mal links unten in der ecke
und drück mal auf eckigen symbole
und nochwas bei uns hier ist es wunderbar in der sonne bei +12 grad
ist das nicht geil !!!!!! hurra der frühling kommt.

lg aus unterfranken
ebbi:cu


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Ebbi!


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ich seh nix,..



Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre die einzige, die deine Alben  
nicht finden kann..

Ich sehe immer nur das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=10641

 Schade..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Das sind doch seine Alben Inken 

Oder kannst du die nicht sehen ?


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

 Ich kriege nur diese Info:

>Dieser Benutzer hat keine Alben angelegt. <


----------



## ebbi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

 

ihr müßt auf die bilder klicken,dann geht das album auf

lg ebbi


----------



## ebbi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

danke uwe,
wenigsten einer der die alben öffnen kann

lg ebbi:beeten


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

 Schätzelein, ich weiß, wie man ein Album öffnet, wenn da denn eins wäre... 

Ist mir übrigens schon gestern Abend aufgefallen, dass alle deine Bilder bewundern können, bloß ich ned...  Aber wenn Micha sie auch nicht sieht...

Ich versuche es jetzt noch mal über den FF...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich geb es mal weiter Inkileinchen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

:beeten zerhackt hier mal bitte nicht diesen schööönen Fred, Kai-Uwe du als Grüner kannst doch nun auftrennen ?


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Au ja, Uweschatz, verschieb' uns doch mal in die  c -Ecke! 

Im Übrigen sehe ich auch mit FF nur folgendes:

Dieser Benutzer hat keine Alben angelegt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Verschoben 

Habt Recht, ist hier besser aufgehoben


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Sodele, habe es über den FF versucht, habe mich auch mit Peters Account angemeldet und es da versucht, aber immer das gleiche:
 

Wahrscheinlich ist es mein persönliches Problem, wenn es bei euch allen glatt läuft...


----------



## ebbi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

 zusammen,

versucht es jetzt mal:beetenhabe etwas umgestellt

lg ebbi


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Rolle rückwärts!!! 

Sie sind dahaaa!!! Drei Alben!!!

Wahrscheinlich haltet ihr mich jetzt für völlig deppert, aber bis eben war da wirklich nix! 

Gehe jetzt mal  Ebbis Bilder gucken!


----------



## Dr.J (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Müssten 4 Alben sein. Bist du mal auf die Albenübersicht im Profil gegangen?

3 werden nur im profil angezeigt, da so eingestellt.


----------



## ebbi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

müßten vier alben sein

lg aus unterfranken
ebbi


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Genau, Doc, so isses! 

War nur auf seinem Profil, habe die drei Alben gesehen und bin vor Schreck wieder rausgeklickt! 
Als ich mich das zweite Mal traute, habe ich das vierte Album auch entdeckt! 

Alles ist gut!


----------



## Dr.J (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*



ebbi schrieb:


> versucht es jetzt mal:beetenhabe etwas umgestellt
> 
> lg ebbi



  aber was war es denn nun genau ??

Kann ja sonst wohl jeder, jederzeit wieder falsch machen  

seltsam, dass es der eine sehen konnte und der andere nicht,..??? (oder nur Mod´s)

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Ich leg mal nen neues Album mit dem Titel "Michatest" an Micha und mache da ein Bild rein.
Kannst mir ja dann sagen ob du es sehen kannst


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

hi uwe,

meinst du deine alben, wenn ja dann seh ich nur 

*Teichinsassen* 

*Sonstige Bilder* 

*Koiteichbau* 

*Alte Teiche*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

AhhhJa,
dann ist das neueste also Unsichtbar  Oder siehst du es wenn du auf mein Profil gehst ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

ich sehe auch nur 4 Alben 

nix mit Michatest...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Und nun ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

coole Sylvesterparty on


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Ich kann es sehen! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/120


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Prima, dann ist es ja klar warum ihr das Album von Ebbi nicht sehen konntet


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Und? Weil es kein öffentliches Album war?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Ja,
weil ich erstens 

Profildesign..... angeklickt hatte

Und dann Öffentlich


----------



## Inken (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Dann hat ja keiner die Bilder sehen können, außer euch grünen Leuts!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Glaub schon


----------



## Dr.J (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

wir "Grünen" können alles sehen!!! Georg Orwell lässt grüßen.


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

is das normal  

userinfo links oder rechts ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

Nee Mitch,
bei Beiträgen im Support ist der Ursprungspost immer oben fest getackert und die Userinfo ist rechts. Alles normal


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

danke uwe, nun ist alles klar


----------



## ebbi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

 uwe,

das war die ursache,:haue3
sorry!!!!!!:friede

lg aus unterfranken
ebbi


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*



mitch schrieb:


> is das normal
> Anhang anzeigen 38368



:crazy wer ist denn heute noch normal


----------



## Joachim (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ebbis Useralbum wird nicht allen angezeigt*

@Mitch
Das ist gewollt so, da somit der erste Beitrag auch auf Seite 2, 3, usw. noch entsprechend auffällt.


----------

